
Modern JavaScript features you might have missed - chupa-chups
http://www.breck-mckye.com/blog/2019/10/modern-javascript-features-you-may-have-missed/
======
seanwilson
I actually really enjoy coding in modern JavaScript. All these little
conveniences have really added up. It's not perfect, but no language is.

